# Wanted: Slim-fit Men's EMS pants



## PhilipM3 (Dec 10, 2009)

Hey, I'm new to EMS and I dont know all of the places to get uniforms yet.
I'm a really skinny guy- I'm 5'9" and 125lbs and I am having trouble finding pants that fit me right.
I have some 5.11 EMT pants that I really like, but they are just too baggy and wide. It looks like I'm wearing my big brother's pants. Anyway, if there are any other skinny guys on here that have run into this problem, I'd greatly appreciate any help you can give me.

P.S. I searched through dozens of old threads and didnt find one that covered this subject.

Thanks,
-Philip


----------



## Micro_87 (Dec 10, 2009)

I am also not the biggest guy either, so i went to galls and found these pants pretty expensive but they are able to keep up with anything i believe, here's a link.

http://www.galls.com/style.html?assort=general_catalog&style=TR359&cat=3157


----------



## emtzach03 (Dec 10, 2009)

hey dont worry give it a few months youll fill in those pants lol jk hopefully


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Dec 12, 2009)

yeah once you get your "paragut" you will have to switch to EMS sweat pants.

You guys could always wear womans EMS pants. I am a 32/32 mens and wear a size 8 or 10 womans. I like how they fit and look better


----------



## PhilipM3 (Dec 14, 2009)

schulz said:


> yeah once you get your "paragut" you will have to switch to EMS sweat pants.
> 
> You guys could always wear womans EMS pants. I am a 32/32 mens and wear a size 8 or 10 womans. *I like how they fit and look better*



Seriously? :blink:


----------

